# Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?



## Stephan222 (23. September 2007)

Hallo,

da man die Gründlinge, die man bei uns recht teuer erwerben kann nicht kaufen möchte, sondern gerne selber fangen würde, würde mich interessieren, wie man die am besten selber angelt.
Wie ich gehört habe, sollen die Gründlinge viel im Hemelter Bach (klares Gewässer) sein.
Leider kenne ich das Gewässer nicht, habe nur gehört, es soll ziemlich flach und klar sein, was angeblich die Gründlinge lieben.
Wisst Ihr was davon und könnt mir Tipps geben, wie man am besten an diesen Fische kommt?
Eventuell auch mal mit einer Senke probieren?

Die Gründlinge möchte ich als Köderfisch benutzen.


Danke und Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

bei uns klappt das gut mit der senke, zumindest an einer kleinen Au in der Nähe unter den Brücken ;-)


----------



## Stephan222 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

@ostsee7
und womit lockst Du die an, wenn Du mit der Senke hantierst?



@Fischpaule
Du meinst bestimmt "gobio albipinnatus" (Weißflossengründling)!? *flitzundrennweg*
Ist mir neu, dass der bei uns geschützt ist.


----------



## Stephan222 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

also in meinen Papieren (und  richte ich mich nach) steht nicht drin, dass irgendein Gründling bei uns geschützt ist.
Neunauge steht z.B. auf meiner Liste, aber keinerlei Gründling.
Also wird wohl alles in Ordnung sein.


----------



## Stephan222 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

natürlich werde ich diese Art von Gründling (welche Arten gibt es überhaupt von dieser Art?) zurücksetzen.
Ich finde es gut und respektiere Deine Beiträge hier in meinen Thread, von wegen Artenschutzt und so, aber dennoch bin ich nicht weiter mit meiner Frage.

Also, wie kann man am besten Gründlinge fangen?
ostsee7 sagt, er fängt die mit einer Senke.
Aber nur mit einer Senke ist es nicht getan, oder?
Man muss die doch irgendwie anfüttern, oder?
Womit?


----------



## Phoenix-mk (23. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Schaust du hier:http://www.pivi.de/_php/adodb/rote_liste.php


 
hmm hecht stark gefährdet? karpfen auch? ist mir jetzt gerade nbissl dubios


----------



## Stephan222 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

@Phoenix-mk

eben, deswegen gebe ich nichts mit Online-Aussagen. :-D
Das was zählt, steht in den Papieren.


----------



## Phoenix-mk (23. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

aber gründlinge fängst du mit der rute auch. musst halt nur so loten das der köder aufm boden liegt. füttern mit ganz normalem paniermehl bzw dein futter das du normal auch verwendest.
zur senke... senke rein ein paar maden drauf und sich erstmal entfernen. wie lange musst du ausprobieren. ich warte teilweise ne halbe stunde und schleiche mich dann wieder an.


----------



## Stephan222 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*



Phoenix-mk schrieb:


> aber gründlinge fängst du mit der rute auch. musst halt nur so loten das der köder aufm boden liegt. füttern mit ganz normalem paniermehl bzw dein futter das du normal auch verwendest.
> zur senke... senke rein ein paar maden drauf und sich erstmal entfernen. wie lange musst du ausprobieren. ich warte teilweise ne halbe stunde und schleiche mich dann wieder an.




Oki, das werde ich mal ausprobieren, Danke!


----------



## Phoenix-mk (23. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

ja ne das ist dann wieder auslegungssache. wenn ich weiss das die art nich mehr so stark vertreten ist weiche ich auf nen anderen köder aus. aber ich kenne nur eine gründlingsart und die gibts hier eigentlich mehr als genug


----------



## Stephan222 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

ich kenne auch nur eine Gründlingsart, aber wie die anderen genau aussehen und unterscheiden kann, weiss ich auch nicht.
Ich weiss nur, wie die eine aussieht, die bei uns in den Läden angeboten werden und deswegen gehe davon aus, dass die bei uns auch freigegeben ist.
Wie schon gesagt, ich gehe von meinen Schein aus, und da ist keinerlei Gründling geschützt oder sonst was/wie.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> @ostsee7
> und womit lockst Du die an, wenn Du mit der Senke hantierst?
> 
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

Loooooooooool der Wels und Rapfen sind auch stark gefährdet?????

Bei uns boomt der Wels und Rapfen nur so....

Gründlinge gehen hier sogar auf vier Maden

mfg Flo


----------



## Stephan222 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

oki, ich werde mal die Methoden ausprobieren.
Danke!


Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## ZanderKai (23. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

Hallo,

nim mal eine kleine rute udn binde an die hauptschnur nur ein dünnesvorfach mit 16 haken ohne alles!
Dann machst du auf den haken ein kleines würmchen das sich ein bisschen bewegt udn wrfst das einfach rein , lässt dann absinken wartest udn zupfst einmal oder lässt bisschen treiben dann wieder warten udn wieder mal zupfen das geht bei mir super udn so bekomme ich meine gründlinge immer#6
Wenn die strömung bei euch zu stark ist mach noch ein blei dran damit der köder runter kommt!


----------



## Stephan222 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

Hallo,

ich habe mir das heute Nachmittag mal angeschaut, war ja schönes Wetter. 
Die Strömung ist schon stark.
Aber ich war nur an zwei verschiedene Stellen, mal schauen, ob ich eine finde, wo Sand ist und die Strömung nicht so stark.
Gründlinge lieben imho Sand und Steine und da ich bestimmt viele Hänger bei den Steinen bekommen werde, suche ich mal in den nächsten Tagen eine bessere Stelle.
Also Pose ect. brauche ich wirklich nicht, dafür ist das Gewässer zu niedrig.
Ich werde das auch so machen, Hauptschnur, Vorfach mit sehr kleinen Haken, etwas beleien (knapp über den Haken) und ab-da-für. 
Mal schauen, was das ergibt.
Aber wie gesagt, ich wollte mir erst einmal eine bessere Wasserbeschaffenheit (Grund) suchen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

Also ich fang sie sehr erfolgreich so..Fütter irgend ein Futter ein zwei kleine Ballen und ne Handvoll Maden dann mit der 4m Stippe 0,10mm Schnur nem kleinen Haken und einer oder zwei Maden direkt hinterdem Krautgürtel auf höchstens 1-4m da fängst du sie ohne ende pose 1g schleifend oder dicht über Grund einstellen...

mfg Flo


----------



## Stephan222 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

@Flo-Zanderkönig

Du hast das, zumindest für mich, komisch beschrieben. |kopfkrat

Also, Du machst es so:
es ist egal, welches Futter (hmm!?), davon ein bis zwei kleine Ballen (sagen wir einfach mal Mandarienengrösse) und eine handvoll Maden (in nur dieser kleinen Portion!? #c).
Ich meine, das kann klappen, aber eine handvoll Maden in dieser kleinen Futterration?
Hast Du Dich verschrieben, oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden?

Oder ist das richtig, so wie ich das verstanden habe?


----------



## esox82 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> @Flo-Zanderkönig
> 
> Du hast das, zumindest für mich, komisch beschrieben. |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
das stimmt schon so
der flo und ich konnten so schon einige fangen!
nimm z.B. feederfutter (fertigfutter),knete 2 ballen (mandarin- oder apfelgrösse), schmeisse sie ein,dann noch ein paar maden zusätzlich und schon kann es losgehen!
am besten an stellen,wo du den grund sehen kannst,es also nicht sehr tief ist
mfg Andy


----------



## Stephan222 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

ahhh oki, Danke! #6



Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## esox82 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

kein problem
wünsch dir viel erfolg
mfg Andy


----------



## Venom (26. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

Angeln auf Gründling ist ganz simple,

am besten eignet sich dazu ein feiner Winkelpicker mit ner kleinen Rolle, Schnur ca. 0,14 bis 0,16mm dazu noch ne Schlaufenmontage mit nem kleinen Blei je nach Strömung ein kurzes Vorfach ca. 30cm 0,12mm und ein 16ner Haken.

Sucht euch ein kleinen Bach oder auch Graben, nicht sehr tief mit klarem Wasser. Gründlinge halten sich bei Sonne am liebsten auf Sandbänken auf ansonsten in kurven oder gumpen.

Top Köder ist der Wurm, kleine Rotwürmer oder auch Maden bringen erfolg. Als Futter eigenet sich Paniermehl mit ein bißchen Vanille.

Viel Erfolg!!!   #h


----------



## Stephan222 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

also meine Montage sieht bei meiner 3,95 Meter Stipprute so aus:
14er Hauptschnur
ein vorgebleiter (ich meine ca. 3gr), durchsichtiger kleiner Waggler, wo ich noch 0,4gr Blei dazu machen muss.
Dieses 0,4gr Blei habe ich ziemlich nah am Haken gemacht, damit der Haken auch untergeht.
18er Haken, Vorfach 0,10 und ich meine 40cm lang.
Dazu noch einen kleinen Wirbel.

Kleine Würmer habe ich auch gehört, dass die gut funktionieren.
Paniermehl mit ein bisschen Vanille ist mir neu, hört sich aber gut an.
Muss ich einfach mal ausprobieren.

Momentan schäue ich mich aber, nach draußen zu gehen um zu fischen.


----------



## carphardy (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

also ich war im sommer am rhein in Krefeld fischen.... dort hatte ich es eigentlich auf barben abgesehen und habe mir eine stelle mit richtig strömungsdruck ausgesucht.... allerdings war da auch schnell die grenze meiner heavy beastmaster feederrute gefunden..... als 150g ca. 15m vom ufer noch liefen wie sau in 1,5 m wasser!!! habe ich die körbe einfach flussabgeworfen und rantreiben lassen.... und habe jede menge gründlinge gefangen zu meiner überraschung.


----------



## lute (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> bei uns klappt das gut mit der senke, zumindest an einer kleinen Au in der Nähe unter den Brücken ;-)




oh ja bei uns auch! muss nicht mal köder drauf legen, die sind so neugierig die schwimmen von selbst in massen drauf!

mit der angel hab ich noch nie einen gefangen


----------



## Stephan222 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

Moin,

ich möchte dieses Thread mal wieder Leben ein hauchen.
Und zwar suche ich immer noch bisher ein Gewässer in Münsterland, wo man Gründlinge fangen kann.
Am liebsten wäre mir ein Gewässer, die nicht an einem Verein verpachtet sind.
Oder aber ein Gewässer von ASV-Rheine oder SAV-Emsland!?
Hat da jemand eine gute Stelle?


----------



## Angel-Suchti (6. August 2009)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

sry for OFF-Topic aber nur mal nebenbei habe ich schon oft gehört dass Angellehm ein sehr gutes Futter für Gründlinge sein soll


----------



## fishingexpert87 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Gründlinge fischen, wie man besten?*

kleine rotwürmer gehen super #6


----------

